# Mit WinCC-flexibel 2008 Schreib/Lesezugriff auf eine SQL-Datenbank



## bastimeister (18 Mai 2009)

Ist es möglich mit WinCC-Flexibel 2008 (Runtime auf einem PC) auf eine Datenbank, ähnlich wie bei WinCC mit der IndustrialDataBridge zugreifen zu können?? 
Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass sich der DB-Server in einem andere Netzwerksegment befindet als der Visualisierungs-PC mit WinCC-Flexibel-Runtime 2008. Der Visualisierungs-PC kann nun entweder über eine zweite Netzwerkkarte oder über einen Router mit dem DB-Server kommunizieren, was bei der IndustrialDateBridge in Verbindung mit WinCC ja gar kein Problem ist.

Meine Frage: Kann WinCC-Flexibel 2008 das genauso, bzw. gibt es hier ebenso eine Option wie bei WinCC die IndustrialDataBridge oder geht das dann nur wie in folgender FAQ beschrieben:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/livelink.exe/26283062?func=ll&objId=26283062&objAction=csView&nodeid0=16502685&lang=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&csQuery0=SQL&subtype=133000
Was würdet Ihr uns hier empfehlen, denn Ich hoffe wir können auf WinCC verzichten, denn der Kunde arbeitet bereit mit einer WinCC-flexibel Runtime, da wäre es für uns einfacher und vor allem Preiswerter eine WinCC-Flexibel-Lösung anbieten zu können!


----------



## quax (18 Mai 2009)

*WinCCflex funktioniert..*

Hallo Bastimeister,

wir haben bei einem Projekt sehr intensiven Gebrauch von mehreren Datenbankservern (MySql) und WinCCflex und eigentlich positive
Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bei uns war es zwar "nur" WinCCFlex2005, aber an dieser Stelle bin
ich mir relativ sicher, dass es mit 2008 genauso funktioniert.

Ich habe den Siemens-Link zwar nur oberflächlich gelesen, sollte aber
prinzipiell funktionieren.

Gruss aus Karlsruhe


----------



## bastimeister (19 Mai 2009)

Danke Quax,

Aber könntest du genauer beschreiben wie Ihr das gemacht habt, das es irgendwie gehen muss, da sind wir uns auch sicher sonst hätte Siemens ja keine FAQ mit Skript geschrieben.

Mich interessiert halt nur ob es auch noch anders geht....

Die Siemens-Fachberatung schrieb mir das es ein Tool wie die WinCC-IDB für flexibel nicht gibt. man könnte höchstens die Flexibel-Runtimer als OPC-Server konfigurieren, ist aber auch wieder ne extra Option. 
Die IDB ist dann ein OPC Client der auf die Variablen von WinCC flexible zugreift und auf der anderen Seite zu einer ODBC Datenbank koppelt.

 Ansonsten müsse auf die IDB und WinCC umgestiegen werden.


----------



## quax (19 Mai 2009)

*??*

Hallo Bastimeister,

vielleicht verstehe ich euer Problem nicht so ganz.
In dem link, den du aufgeführt hast sind die einzelnen Schritte usw. aufgeführt. 
Wir haben das im Prinzip so ähnlich gemacht (den link hab' ich erst hinterher gefunden).
Was ist den unklar:
1. Verbindungsaufbau
2. SQL Kommandos
3. VB Skript

Gruss
quax


----------



## bastimeister (19 Mai 2009)

Okay dann werden wir es so versuchen wenn das garantiert funktioniert, war halt nur die Frage ob es noch andere Möglichkeite wie eben die IDB (industrial data bridge) bei WinCC gibt, wo man das komfortabler lösen kann. 

Aber VBS dürfte nicht so das Problem sein...

Beim *Verbindungsaufbau* bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher wie das funktioniert, eben wege. DB-Server in einem anderen Netzwerksegment, damit alle Firmenrechner auf die DB zugreifen können aber eben nicht in das SPS-Segment, das sollte ja auch geschützt sein... deshalt 2.Netzwerk-Karte auf Visu-PC oder Servicerouter mit Firewall und VPN...
Brauche ich dann nur die IP-Adresse oder den Namen des Rechners im NW zu wissen oder wie ist das zu gestalten??
Bei Routerlösung würde ich sagen ja, bei 2.Netzwerkkarte wie weis denn dann Flexibel, das es den DB-Server nur über die 2.Netzwerkkarte errreichen kann und nicht über die wie die SPS????? Wie ist das dann in Flexibel erstmal Verbindungsmäßig zu projektieren???


----------



## quax (19 Mai 2009)

*Es kommt halt drauf an..*

Also dann...

1. Die Verbindungsprojektierung von WinCC flex in Richtung SPS bleibt  
    bestehen und wird nicht angerührt.
2. Die Verbindung zur DB wird separat über den odbc Treiber aufgebaut.
    Bei uns ist das der entsprechende Treiber von mysql.
3. Wir haben eine 2.Schnittstellen karte verwendet - ohne Bridge funktion,
    die auf das "Büro-Netz" zugreift und dort eine eigene IP Adresse hat.
4. Wenn man dann bei der odbc Konfiguration die IP Adresse des DB-Servers
    im "Büro-Netz" angibt, hat das, zumindest bei uns, funktioniert.
5. Ein Zugriff auf SPS Funktionen von aussen ins Maschinennetz waren so
    nicht möglich.
6. Aufpassen!! bei Routern muss man je nach DB Typ bestimmte ports öffnen
7. Als Tip :Wir haben das ganze vorher mit einem Notebook und WinCCflex im Simulationsmodus getestet
8. Ich trau mich fast nicht es hier zu sagen:Es funktioniert auch über WLAN.


----------



## bastimeister (20 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Quax,

dann werden wir eine PC mit WinCC-flexibel-RT einsetzen, haben auch vor eine MySQL-Datenbank zu erstellen... Also köönnten wir genau den gleichen ODBC-Treiber für den Datenaustausch verwenden wie Ihr...
Es ist gut zu wissen das das auch mit WLAN geht aber das kommt für uns nicht in Frage, zumal auch die Router-Lösung sehr fraglich ist und wir glauben das der Kunde das ewtl. wieder ablehnen wird...


----------



## quax (20 Mai 2009)

*Viel Spass*

Hallo Bastimeister,

brauchst Du sonst was ?
Connection-strings ?
Beispiele für sql-Abfragen?

Ich habe an mancher Stelle ganz schön geflucht bis es dann gefunzt hat,
aber ich kann hier schlecht die ganzen flex Projektierungen posten.

Gruss
quax


----------



## bastimeister (20 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank Quax,

Uns war erstmal wichtig ob das überhaupt ordentlich funktioniert, da wir den DB-Server Rechner auch erstmal in der Firma haben werden kann ich das ja dann mit beiden Rechnern bei uns testen, müssen ja auch erstmal die ganze Datenbank erstellen etc. erst dann können wir mit WinCC-flexibel versuchen auf die DB zuzugreifen.

Ich denk die SQL-Abfragen etc. sind in der FAQ ganz gut beschrieben, was wir noch gebrauchen könnten sind die Connection-strings, um zu wissen wie man sich erstmal über WinCC-flexibel mit dem DB-Server verbindet. Aber du kannst dir auch Zeit lassen auch erstmal warten, müssen ja erstmal den Auftrag haben und wenn wir dann damit anfangen und auf Probleme stoßen werde ich auf jeden fall nochmal zu dem Thema posten, das wird ja im Forum nicht verloren gehen


----------



## bastimeister (20 Mai 2009)

Hallo Quax,

Ich hatte doch noch eine wichtige Frage vergessen:
- brauchen wir den OPC-Server (ist eine extra Option) für WinCC-Flexibel oder reicht die einfache WinCC-Flexibel-Runtime aus??
- Bringt MySQL den ODBC-Treiber mit oder muss man den auch extra beschaffen??

Es geht darum was wir für den Visu-PC alles bestellen müssen...


----------



## volker (20 Mai 2009)

opc brauchst du nicht. die runtime reicht.
odbc-treiber ist bei mysql nicht bei.

guck mal hier ganz unten http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348


----------



## quax (20 Mai 2009)

*Lizenz*

Hallo zusammen,

Volker hat recht : OPC brauchst Du für flex nicht.

Aber der odbc Treiber von mysql ist eigentlich bei der Serverlizenz dabei,
bzw. kann von www.mysql.de geladen werden.

Bei mysql gibt's unterchiedliche Lizenz modelle, da muss man eben schauen.
Wir hatten damals zuerst mit dem community server begonnen und sind dann
später(nach dem proof-of-concept) auf eine lizenzierte version umgestiegen.

Funktionell hat das aber nichts geändert.

Gruss
quax


----------



## volker (20 Mai 2009)

quax schrieb:


> Aber der odbc Treiber von mysql ist eigentlich bei der Serverlizenz dabei,


ok, mag sein.
ich habe hier mysql in verbindung mit dem apache laufen (xampp).
und da war der halt nicht dabei. der direkte link zum treiber ist ja in meinem link

der comunity server ist eigentlich free oder darf man den kommerziell nicht einsetzen?


----------



## JesperMP (20 Mai 2009)

Ich hatte selber leider schlechte Erfahrungen mit VBS Skripte und ODBC:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20283

Das Problem war das ich schneller lesen musste (jeder 3 sekunden) als der timeout Wert (ungefähr 30 sekunden).
Dadurch wurde Skript überlaufe verursacht.

Wenn man nicht so häufig lesen oder schreiben will ist es vermutlich kein Problem.


----------



## bastimeister (4 Juni 2009)

Hier mal noch ein ganz interessanter Link von BMW der genau zu dem gleichen Thema gefragt hat....

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=201380&posted=1#post201380


----------

